# org.jdom.IllegalDataException: The data "" is not legal for a JDOM character content



## tekilla209 (25. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich versuche Daten aus SQL in XML zu spiechern.
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, das wenn ein ø in der DB steht Folgendes ausgegeben wird:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" org.jdom.IllegalDataException: The data "blablabla " is not legal for a JDOM character content: 0x1c is not a legal XML character.
at org.jdom.Text.setText(Text.java:188)
at org.jdom.Text.<init>(Text.java:99)
at org.jdom.Element.addContent(Element.java:799)

was kann ich tun?
hab schon die codierung auf utf16 gestellt, hat aber nix gebracht.
Ausserdem hab ich im wikipedia gelesen das ø ein gültiges ISO 8859-1 zeichen ist.
Also codierung wieder zurück gestellt.

Ab das gleiche auch schon im XML Forum geposted, weil ich nicht sicher bin wo es besser passt.


----------



## zerix (25. Mai 2007)

hallo,

versuch es mal mit iso-8859-15.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## tekilla209 (30. Mai 2007)

Danke,

t aber leider auch net


----------



## tekilla209 (30. Mai 2007)

kann das vieleicht sein, dass dieses Forum manchmal Buchstaben verschwinden lässt ?
hab neulich dreimal versucht ein Fragezeichen ("?") am ende meines Posts zu schreiben und es ist jedesmal verschwunden.

und eben hab ich geschrieben t net und net t net


----------



## tekilla209 (30. Mai 2007)

t
t
t
t


----------



## tekilla209 (30. Mai 2007)

was zum ?

ich habe geschrieben f u n z t


----------

